# Late season ducks



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

We are planning on hunting over the Thanksgiving weekend. Assuming the cold weather continues to hold, any suggestions on where to find ducks in that late in the season?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Contact refuge managers, and district managers to determine what water is open.As long as the big water stays open, you should find ducks.

Some of the rivers will hold birds as well, these are usually the best spots as they're hidden.Good luck.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

A large part of it will depend on what part of the state you're going to???

The Missouri river will still be open and so will others. Last year DL was still open during Thanksgiving. If you can find water you'll find ducks.


----------

